# NGD: Agile Pendulum 82527! (First EVAR?! 56k, go nap.)



## JamesM (Oct 26, 2010)

Today is a great day! A on my quantum mechanics test, AND a new guitar! Agile Pendulum 82527!

Well, aside from the *wacky ass name*, I love it. It is _gorgeousssssss_.

That said, I'm a 130 miles away from it at University. 

I will be going home on Friday and will do a full in-depth video review this weekend, as well as doing some recording. Look forward to it! 

Pictures supplied by my mommeh back home.  (With hand appearance by my lil sis).



















Suspenseeeeeeeee...




















Mmmmmmmmmmmm....





If only I was in town! 

My mom is rather artsy, so I may be posting prettier pictures later.


----------



## XEN (Oct 26, 2010)

Damn sexy! Grats!!!


----------



## thewildturkey (Oct 26, 2010)

Awesome guitar dude, gives me GAAASSSSSS


----------



## JamesM (Oct 26, 2010)

I wanna playyyyyyyyyyyyyy itttttttttt.


----------



## ivancic1al (Oct 26, 2010)

WOAAAAHHHH!!!!!!


I want one!!!!

Sucks you can't play it yet. Patience is a virture. Looks like it'll be an awesome guitar. Congrats.


----------



## TheWreck (Oct 26, 2010)

Hell Yeah! I'm getting one soon! I tought they were going to be available this winter!
Congrats to you!!


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Oct 26, 2010)

Oh shit, that's hot! Congrats dude


----------



## Vicissitude27 (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm gonna make the 3 hour drive to come steal that thing 

JK! Haha but nice guitar dude! I didn't even know agile make a fanned 8. I'm out of the loop


----------



## AntiTankDog (Oct 26, 2010)

<I'm back from 2 days in the gulag>

Got mine a couple hours ago!

I was cursing the UPS guy all day. I think I'm the last house he delivers to before quitting time.

Anyhow, here's a couple pics, I won't go crazy because there's already plenty here and mine looks about the same.











So I've banged on it for about an hour so far.

The Cephus pickup doesn't sound bad, it's in the ballpark of a 707. I think I may inquire as to the possibility of an SD Blackout 9, just for grins. 

Playability is excellent, I think the neck is the same thickness as my Pendulum 7. The action is decent. Once I get a set of strings on it that fills all my needs, I'll tweek the neck & string height. But it's pretty good right now.

I tuned it to drop-E, and the low string is a tad floppy for my tastes. I thought this might be an issue with the 27" scale. I'm going to try a bigger string, there's a .070 on there currently. If I can't get the tension/timbre where I want it, I may restring it to go drop-A to high a. If none of that works, it may end up for sale on here and I'll hold out for a longer scale Pendulum.

All in all, another really nice guitar from Rondo / Agile.


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Oct 26, 2010)

Congrats guys, cant wait to hopefully pull the trigger on the next run myself


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 26, 2010)

Tell your sister "Thank you!" for me.

My sis would never do something that cool for me.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 26, 2010)

AntiTankDog said:


> <I'm back from 2 days in the gulag>
> 
> Got mine a couple hours ago!
> 
> ...



We are brethren!  

I'll prolly end up having my guy set this up. He just does great work. Lemme know what you find out about the Blackout!




Customisbetter said:


> Tell your sister "Thank you!" for me.
> 
> My sis would never do something that cool for me.



 Yeah, I'd say I got lucky in the little sister department. She's getting all growed up.


----------



## AntiTankDog (Oct 26, 2010)

Grovelling/begging email sent to Seymour Duncan inc. Will let you know what I find out.

Don't get me wrong, the Cephus doesn't sound bad, but a blackout in there would just growl so nice.

You know who else makes nice active pickups - Bartolini. But they're a serious pain to order from / get info out of.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 26, 2010)

AntiTankDog said:


> Grovelling/begging email sent to Seymour Duncan inc. Will let you know what I find out.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the Cephus doesn't sound bad, but a blackout in there would just growl so nice.
> 
> You know who else makes nice active pickups - Bartolini. But they're a serious pain to order from / get info out of.



Bad business.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Oct 26, 2010)

AntiTankDog said:


> I may restring it to go drop-A to high a.



Could always do some in-between tuning like I'm doing. I have my guitar in C# standard with a high F# (this is the 7 string version though) if I had opted for the 8 I would have a low Ab/G#. Or something like low G to high G. 

Just sayin' 

Sweet guitars guys! We will form the revolution that is production fanned ergs!


----------



## AntiTankDog (Oct 26, 2010)

>>>Bad business

Last I knew, they were a very small Mom & Pop ina garage kind of shop. 

They had all the business they could handle, and didn't really cater to customers at all.

There was no number to call, no email. All my communications with them was via a helpful Guitar Center salesman, who would call and interrogate them when I needed part numbers & prices. 

Many years ago, I built a baritone 6 string, with Warmoth body, Moses graphite neck, piezo bridge, active Bartolinis, active Bartolini EQ, and a Bartolini piezo/mag impedance balancer thingy, that made it possible to combine actives w/ piezo.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 26, 2010)

^I had no idea. Sounds pretty serious. My supreme goal is to get some wooden-housed pickups in this bad-boy. But I haven't made steps towards a thought process to begin this.

I'm jealous that you can actually play yours.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Oct 26, 2010)

dude i cant think of anything worse than getting a guitar such as this delivered to your house when you arent there to play it! i dont think id want to see pics of the guitar. id just wait to see it for the first time when i got home and then act surprised 

both of these look really nice. i hope these and the fanned 7s will stick around for a while. i could definitely go for another 7 but it would have to have a neck pup, and im sure im not alone on that one. (im not complaining, im just saying im gonna wait)


----------



## TemjinStrife (Oct 26, 2010)

Check out Nordstrand. I can almost guarantee that any 8-string slanted pickup they build will be cheaper than what Duncan will charge you, and they can do pretty much any shape coil.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 26, 2010)

SYLrules88 said:


> dude i cant think of anything worse than getting a guitar such as this delivered to your house when you arent there to play it! i dont think id want to see pics of the guitar. id just wait to see it for the first time when i got home and then act surprised
> 
> both of these look really nice. i hope these and the fanned 7s will stick around for a while. i could definitely go for another 7 but it would have to have a neck pup, and im sure im not alone on that one. (im not complaining, im just saying im gonna wait)



After I received them, I said just that. "Why oh why did I let myself look at these?"

Yeah, I'm looking forward to dicking around with my preamp to see what I can do for the single bridge pickup. I'm not too worried about not having a neck pickup, and it also makes it look rad...




TemjinStrife said:


> Check out Nordstrand. I can almost guarantee that any 8-string slanted pickup they build will be cheaper than what Duncan will charge you, and they can do pretty much any shape coil.



And you are the second to say this. I will definitely look into this.


----------



## 5mjacbyr (Oct 27, 2010)

Awesome!!! Congrats! Happy NGD.
I'm super amped for mine. It looks so sexy.

Also good job with the A in quantum mechanics. 
I'm writing my final continuum mechanics exam on Friday,
then off to the USA to get my gorgeous geetar.  

Congrats again!

And... MOOARR PICS!!


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 27, 2010)

my envy is yours. 

congrats!!!


----------



## AntiTankDog (Oct 27, 2010)

>>>And... MOOARR PICS!! 

All you had to do was ask...













My only issue with this guitar, as you can see: the hole spacing is a little F'd in the middle. No big deal, not normally visible, doesn't effect performance, but WHY?




















There's a stock Bartolini bass pickup that might fit: model # *CF5CBC*
http://www.bartolini.net/information/bass/new_bass_pu_s5.htm


----------



## 5mjacbyr (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow, thank you so much.
The next 2 weeks are going to go sooo slow.

Its beautiful


----------



## JamesM (Oct 27, 2010)

My only explanation for the F'd up spacing would be due to it being hand-drilled.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 27, 2010)

i wanted to ask in your 7 string thread but i forgot, how does the heel feel in those?

for some reason its design / location looks out of place, any problem with accessing end of the neck?

Don't forget to update the fanned fret club thread!!!!


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 27, 2010)

The pickup is likely the same size as the EMG-45 series housing. Bartolini and Duncan also make pickups that size so you have a few options.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 27, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> i wanted to ask in your 7 string thread but i forgot, how does the heel feel in those?
> 
> for some reason its design / location looks out of place, any problem with accessing end of the neck?
> 
> Don't forget to update the fanned fret club thread!!!!



For starters, we're gonna need that thread moved to ERG. 

Second, I'll post in there when I get pretty pictures. And I'll probably drop a video or two in there!



troyguitar said:


> The pickup is likely the same size as the EMG-45 series housing. Bartolini and Duncan also make pickups that size so you have a few options.



Do you have any experience in the high gain territory (and possibly low-gain djenty territory) with the 45 series of EMGs? Also, what Duncan pickups are that housing? Because I'm really considering having some made by Nordstrand.


----------



## MetalJordan (Oct 27, 2010)

Man that thing is SEXY!
I need to get an 8-string soon.
Especially if shit like this keeps getting posted.


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 27, 2010)

Cutting Edge - 5/6 string Active Phase II "Soapbar" ASB2-5 & ASB2-6 - Seymour Duncan/Basslines

I have the EMG-45DC in one of my 9-strings and it sounds great, haven't tried anything else yet.


----------



## oneiromancer (Oct 27, 2010)

AntiTankDog said:


> >>>Bad business
> 
> Last I knew, they were a very small Mom & Pop ina garage kind of shop.
> 
> ...



To my ears, Bartolini make the best bass pickups and preamps available. A shame that they don't have much direct presence with customers, but any new basses I get must have Barts or be able to equipped with them 

However, to remain on topic....DO WANT! I'm holding out for a 2 pickup version, but that guitar looks amazing. The neck heel looks amazingly well sculpted. Grats both of you!


----------



## Daggorath (Oct 27, 2010)

Very nice guitar, I'll definitely be picking up one of their fanned offerings as soon as they do a slightly longer scale length. Shame about the EMG also, but I can get over that at that price.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 27, 2010)

MOAR PICCCCCCS. 

This time by lil sis. 

Seasonally appropriate!


























Do want (to play). 

DAT GRAIN.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 27, 2010)

the 2 outside maple stripes look darker than the midde one. And imo, that looks awesome.
Wonder if it's intentional tho...


----------



## JamesM (Oct 27, 2010)

I wondered the same thing, so I went on the webby. They seem to ALL be that way. Effin cool.


----------



## AntiTankDog (Oct 28, 2010)

>>>the 2 outside maple stripes look darker than the midde one

Same with mine.

Man, I'm loving this guitar. Right now I don't feel like I ever want to play my 7 again. 

And to everyone holding out for a 2 pup model, why not just have it routed out and drilled for a second cavity?. That's what I'm thinking about. Only problem - finding someone with the equipment & skills to not screw it up.


----------



## 77zark77 (Oct 28, 2010)

nice guitar ! 

I'd like to try one !


----------



## JamesM (Oct 28, 2010)

AntiTankDog said:


> >>>the 2 outside maple stripes look darker than the midde one
> 
> Same with mine.
> 
> ...



I still have to wait like, 24hrs to play mine. 

As far as the pickup issue, I think that cost wise it could end up being the same just to wait (considering the emotional strain of taking a router to this beautiful guitar). I anticipate the next run being dual pickup, anyway, and Kurt has--like he always does--vaguely implied this. That said, Still no regrets on pulling the trigger on a single pickup version. I like anything that makes me have to try new things, and this will do just that.


----------



## leandroab (Oct 28, 2010)

This thread is seasonally approved.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 28, 2010)

My face when I get home tomorrow:


----------



## mr coffee (Oct 29, 2010)

Very cool...mahogany/maple/bubinga by chance? (Yeah, too lazy to go look it up...)

-m


----------



## Philligan (Oct 30, 2010)

Get a chance to play it, yet? I'm anxious to hear how it is.

I want one so bad, but I'm holding out for a 27-28.625"


----------



## theclap (Oct 30, 2010)

OMG I haven't seen that on rondomusic.com or in the newsletter that is way to sexy. how much did that set you back?


----------



## JamesM (Oct 30, 2010)

mr coffee said:


> Very cool...mahogany/maple/bubinga by chance? (Yeah, too lazy to go look it up...)
> 
> -m



Walnut, no bubinga. 



Philligan said:


> Get a chance to play it, yet? I'm anxious to hear how it is.
> 
> I want one so bad, but I'm holding out for a 27-28.625"



Played it alllllll yesterday. 

The construction is AMAZING. Built just splendidly. Downsides, needs different strings, a setup, and some fretwork. Did I expect that? Very much so. So I'm not stressed. 

I'll be posting videos in the next couple of days.



theclap said:


> OMG I haven't seen that on rondomusic.com or in the newsletter that is way to sexy. how much did that set you back?



With case, and shipped, it was $889.


----------



## mr coffee (Oct 30, 2010)

That's pretty sick fur a sub-$1k axe...

-m


----------



## AntiTankDog (Oct 30, 2010)

I was wondering where your "I played it" post was, then I figured you couldn't put it down for the 5 minutes it would take to write sometihing.


----------



## Koshchei (Oct 30, 2010)

Can we see a shot of the electronics cavity?


----------



## Stateless (Oct 30, 2010)

Damn you guys! These were sold out by the time I heard about them.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 30, 2010)

AntiTankDog said:


> I was wondering where your "I played it" post was, then I figured you couldn't put it down for the 5 minutes it would take to write sometihing.



Still loving yours? 



Koshchei said:


> Can we see a shot of the electronics cavity?



Inside?


----------



## 101101110110001 (Oct 31, 2010)

DUUUUDE, ITS VERY, VERY GOOD GUITARRRR!!!


----------



## Pat-R (Oct 31, 2010)

I want to fuck your guitar... 'Cept I'd go to Lundgren and have them make me a bridge pickup to those specs, then router a hole out for an M8 in the neck.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 31, 2010)

Pickups really are not too bad, honestly. Sound alot like my 707s. Maybe a little less hot.


----------



## Pat-R (Oct 31, 2010)

Meh. I'm one of those "EMGs are sterile-sounding" people. Never liked them much. Hate the whole headroom factor with active pickups. I'd rather a nice set of passives over actives any day. I prefer cruising in organicsville.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 31, 2010)

^Yeah man, I feel ya! 

Video folks! If you want to see/hear anything else, just ask! I'll throw a video up! 



And actually, if I could get any opinions on how that sounds that would be *great*. Because, well, I'm going crazy. My speakers are saying one things, and my two different headphone pairs are saying another. Christ! Fizzy right? These speakers make it sound great, but one headphone pair makes it sound terrible, and just okay in another. I just need to know what medium to trust.  Being transplanted at school away from my studio is still killing me.


----------



## AntiTankDog (Nov 2, 2010)

Someone wanted a control cavity shot







Not a great photo, my apologies.

Looks like the guy who soldered it had 1 minute per guitar. Not a horrible job, but looks rushed. The wires are bundled with a black bread tie, same as my other pendulum came (heh). It's a little sloppy looksing, but it works fine.

I spoke with customer service at Duncan, and they're not interested in building 9 string Blackouts. Nor do they reccomend using a bass pickup.

I guess my next attempt will be "Hello? EMG custom shop?"


----------



## thewildturkey (Nov 2, 2010)

AntiTankDog said:


> Someone wanted a control cavity shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What about a Q-tuner BL-6? I am pretty sure the BL-5 is a drop in replacemnt for a 8 string pup. 

Their webshop is closed, but I have seen BL-6's second hand occasionaly.


----------



## AntiTankDog (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah, the BL-6 looks like a perfect fit.

I _have_ been curious about the Q-tuners....


----------



## JamesM (Nov 2, 2010)

Hmmm... So have I...


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 2, 2010)

AntiTankDog said:


> I guess my next attempt will be "Hello? EMG custom shop?"



Try the EMG-45DC. Duncan's bass pickup in that size is more of a single-coil tone supposedly, but the EMG is a straight up humbucker.


----------



## JamesM (Nov 2, 2010)

AntiTankDog, how are you liking the pickups? Through my digital rig it doesn't sound much unlike my 707 despite what I said in the last half of the video.

EDIT: 

If anyone is curious, here is a serious mix with 707s:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/13294902/The Food Court Scandal Update.wav

And a bullshit mix that I did in three minutes with these active Cepheus:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/13294902/82527.wav

I'm gonna go ahead and say not bad. Not bad at all. If I EQ'd the Cepheus it could sound downright legitimate. The darkness is the lack of master EQ-age. That said, I'm thinking about 18v modding it.


----------



## AntiTankDog (Nov 2, 2010)

It's not bad, but I prefer the Blackout in my Pendulum 7.


----------



## JamesM (Nov 2, 2010)

All this said... The high leaves MUCH to be desired, in my opinion. Lead is very sterile and brittle. This pickup also handles gain saturation oddly.
A 9 string Blackout is probably something I would buy in a heartbeat. 
I'm definitely curious about the EMG-45DC.


----------



## AntiTankDog (Nov 3, 2010)

>>>I'm thinking about 18v modding it. 

Plenty of room for another battery.

I'm gonna try an end run around SD customer service, call the Duncan custom shop directly today, and ask about a 1.5 x 4.5 blackout.

Probably gonna fail, but nothing ventured & all that.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 3, 2010)

love the hat!!!!!

63 degrees in your room and you are wearing a pair of shorts!!!!

you is br00talz man!!!

EDIT : i actually prefer it clean!!!!!


----------



## JamesM (Nov 3, 2010)

AntiTankDog said:


> I'm gonna try an end run around SD customer service, call the Duncan custom shop directly today, and ask about a 1.5 x 4.5 blackout.
> 
> Probably gonna fail, but nothing ventured & all that.



Your persistence is admirable! I look forward to hearing what you come up with.



ralphy1976 said:


> love the hat!!!!!
> 
> 63 degrees in your room and you are wearing a pair of shorts!!!!
> 
> ...



 Muh ears were cold. 

And I don't know what I was smoking, that distorted tone in the video sounds like shit. I posted a clip a couple posts up that actually sounds decent.

EDIT: 
 Already got some *flaming *on the video! A REVIEW video.


----------



## AntiTankDog (Nov 3, 2010)

>>>Already got some *flaming *on the video!

Yeah, heh. 

I just ignore people like that, arguing on a forum is like retards slap-fighting each other: funny to watch but utterly pointless.

I left a message on the SD custom shop line, we'll see what happens...

I have some videos on youtube, but nothing guitar oriented...

YouTube - AntiTankDogVideo's Channel


----------



## JamesM (Nov 3, 2010)

Some guy is all butthurt because I think 82527 is an unimaginative name. 

I'm laughing so hard at your "Mayhem vid."  It's fucking awesome.


----------



## AntiTankDog (Nov 3, 2010)

>>>Muh ears were cold. 

Back in the old days, when I was in college, my roomie smuggled in an illegal electrical heater. Saved us from freezing to death on those cold New York winter nights.

>>>I'm laughing so hard at your "Mayhem vid."  It's fucking awesome. 

Check out the cart surfing one, I nearly get a skull fracture!!!!

>>> I think 82527 is an unimaginative name.

I actually like their naming convention. With the 7 and 8 string guitars, scale length is very important to the customers. This way you get it right off the model name.


----------



## JamesM (Nov 3, 2010)

That looked painful. And then "Janitors Suck." 
What exactly do you do?

Yeah, I suppose it is handy and better than some semi-arbitrary naming system like Ibby's.


----------



## Bigfan (Nov 3, 2010)

Well, the ibby naming system is SUPPOSED to be helpful I think, and sometimes it actually is.


----------



## AntiTankDog (Nov 3, 2010)

>>>What exactly do you do?

Heh. That was a couple jobs ago, where all that crazy stuff went down. And I left there of my own volition <didn't get caught>. 

Most recently I did instrumentation & control software for fuel cell test stands. Got laid off in 08. Now I'm back in school going for a BS in Computer Science.


----------



## JamesM (Nov 3, 2010)

Bigfan said:


> Well, the ibby naming system is SUPPOSED to be helpful I think, and sometimes it actually is.



Definitely not gonna argue there, definitely can be helpful. But sometimes...  



AntiTankDog said:


> >>>What exactly do you do?
> 
> Heh. That was a couple jobs ago, where all that crazy stuff went down. And I left there of my own volition <didn't get caught>.
> 
> Most recently I did instrumentation & control software for fuel cell test stands. Got laid off in 08. Now I'm back in school going for a BS in Computer Science.



Hey, me too! Electrical Engineering and Comp Sci. Not so sure about the Comp Sci part still...


----------



## vhmetalx (Nov 3, 2010)

So the general census im getting is that this is an awesome axe and I should get one?
What about the 7 pendulums? Are they just as good?
congratz on the NGD btw. Ive gotten bad bad GAS for a fanned fret now.


----------



## AntiTankDog (Nov 3, 2010)

>>>What about the 7 pendulums? Are they just as good?

Actually, I like my Pendulum 7 a teeny bit more. 

a) the pickup options are more & easier
b) the 27" scale length is perfect for the 7, a bit less than perfect for the 8.


----------



## JamesM (Nov 3, 2010)

I can't wait until I have the money to have my guy look at and set up this guitar. I like it as it is, and it is in pretty rough shape setup-wise. I haven't the faculties or experience to allow myself to start dicking around on it, so I'm not going to do it myself. 

What about you AntiTankDog?


----------



## vhmetalx (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for the info antitankdog. I kinda really want either or of these. more the 8 though cause i want an 8 again..


----------



## AntiTankDog (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm totally comfortable doing string height, truss rod, intonation. 

Frets....not so much.

I don't see any need for fretwork on mine, there's no errant buzzing anywhere.

I'm having a nylon string guitar repaired right now, when I pick it up, I'm going to ask if they're up to routing my pendulum 7.


----------



## JamesM (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm just used to very well crowned, rounded frets. Not so much here.


----------



## gui94 (Nov 4, 2010)

Man that sure is a beautiful guitar. Agile Pendulums are awesome. Congrats!


----------



## JamesM (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm curious as to whether or not these active Cepheus pickups are quick-connects. Anyone know for sure? I guess I'll check when I change strings.

It looks like I'm probably gonna be getting an EMG 45DC. Budget friendly and all that.


----------



## AntiTankDog (Nov 5, 2010)

I shoulda checked when I restrung, didn't occur to me...

I'm guessing hardwired.


----------



## DoctorStoner (Nov 16, 2010)

anyone know when the next run of these is supposed to happen? im gonna NEED one.


----------



## JamesM (Nov 16, 2010)

Probably February to April from what I was told.


----------



## CooleyJr (Nov 16, 2010)

Tune it Bb to Ab


----------



## DevourTheDamned (Nov 18, 2010)

so any idea on whether or not the production models for 2011 will have dual pups?
i emailed kurt already and mentioned my curiosity about them and i did ask about the dual pups, but not very specifically [something like, are you guys going to be putting out a production 82527 with dual pups in 2011?] and he said there were plans to do that but there was no date yet and he would be sending out newsletters to those on the mailing list [which reminds me i still need to get on!!]
i sure hope so, cuz im holding out for one and for now all i have is an old ibby rg220b to play on lol
and im gunna be PISSED if they only have one pup and i waited this whole time. id rather just get the 830 bloodburst with the maple board and dual cepheus, because those pups sound GREAT.


----------



## JamesM (Nov 18, 2010)

Don't expect to see them any time soon. A single pickup isn't that bad people! 

Just uploaded a new video. Comments are nice.


----------



## DevourTheDamned (Nov 19, 2010)

may i wish i could watch that vid at work lol
since thats where i am....

so in a djent setting you think the active pup is alright? not too fizzly?
have you 18v modded it yet? 

and how are the stretches on the low strings? like a 5 fret stretch, is that fairly easy or does it make you want to go on a killing rampage becase you cant reach it?


----------



## JamesM (Nov 19, 2010)

Not fizzly at all. Handles gain a little weird, but you just have to work with it. My tone in the vid is pretty damn djenty. Check it when you get home. 

18v mod will probably happen next week.

Stretches are all relative, I have long fingers. I mean, it is a 27" scale down low, and 27" is 27" no matter what guitar you're playing. They're great for me.


----------



## AntiTankDog (Nov 19, 2010)

Here's a mockup of my Pendulum 7 with 2 pickups. I'm having this done next week.
I did a straight and angled version, liked the straight better. This photo has it with EMGs, but it'll be Blackouts..


----------



## JamesM (Nov 19, 2010)

How much for this to be done?


----------



## splinter8451 (Nov 19, 2010)

Man.... this thing makes me want an 8 again  dammit.


----------



## JamesM (Nov 19, 2010)

It is great fun.


----------



## AntiTankDog (Nov 19, 2010)

>>>How much for this to be done? 

Gonna cost from 100 - 150 for the routing and drilling.

They said it would be much cheaper for a non carved top, especially if it had a bolt on neck they could remove. But a carved top neck thru means more of a pain setting everything up right. 

I'm a bit nervous about someone taking power tools to my baby's face, hoping it all turns out good. I was kind of unsure about going through with it, until I shooped that photo. Then I said "Damn, that looks badass".


----------



## 7string_dreamin (Nov 19, 2010)

Very nice guitar! enjoy it.


----------



## DevourTheDamned (Nov 20, 2010)

shit man. thats not bad for the mod.
and that is EXACTLY whati would want done too, one angled and one straight. it would sound great imo
honestly, i might even go for a blackout in the bridge and some real smooth passive in the neck


----------



## DoctorStoner (Nov 24, 2010)

i guess thats not too long to wait, im already saving...


----------



## DevourTheDamned (Nov 26, 2010)

duuuuude im soooo ready
i wish someone would give us SOME sort of idea as to whennnnnn these things are gunna be available!!!
ive got around 700 now and im gunna keep piling money into my paypal until time to get these badboys.
im reeeeally hoping kurt will offer semi customs O.O


----------



## JamesM (Dec 4, 2010)

Got my EMG 45DC in the mail, new strings, and one more week of class + finals week. Then I go get to install this pickup and get 'er setup.


----------



## severussnape (Dec 4, 2010)

The Armada said:


> Got my EMG 45DC in the mail, new strings, and one more week of class + finals week. Then I go get to install this pickup and get 'er setup.





I noticed the 2011 deposits for these are up now. Going to put money down for one next week.

I have a question though. 

How does the heel feel to you?


----------



## JamesM (Dec 4, 2010)

Lovely.

Hehe, mine was cheaper.


----------



## severussnape (Dec 4, 2010)

The Armada said:


> Lovely.




So, you've had no trouble getting into the upper frets with the heel shaped the way it is?

I only ask because it looks fairly substantial to me, and I'm wondering if I might want/need to sand it down.



> Hehe, mine was cheaper.



Yeah... but its still worth it.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 4, 2010)

I have no trouble.


----------



## AntiTankDog (Dec 5, 2010)

>>>Got my EMG 45DC in the mail, new strings, and one more week of class + finals week. Then I go get to install this pickup and get 'er setup.

Armada - be sure to post your thoughts on the 45DC. I'm still in limbo with my 8 over what to do, pickup-wise. I won't be playing it much for a while though, now that I have my pimped out pendulum 7.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh I will, and I will record clips with it as well.


----------



## AntiTankDog (Dec 14, 2010)

Okay, I officially have the worst timing ever. I was all set to try Q tuners in my Pendulum 8. I write a note, making inquiries, only to get this back:

_I regret to inform you that the production of neodymium Q-tuners has been discontinued due to the adverse US$/Euro exchange rate. If everything proceeds according to plan, the second generation Q-tuner 
will be launched late next year. The second generation Q-tuner, my most recent invention, is the world's first "smart" pickup. 

Rgds, Erno. _

So what the hell is a smart pickup? Guess we'll find out...maybe.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Dec 15, 2010)

AntiTankDog said:


> Okay, I officially have the worst timing ever. I was all set to try Q tuners in my Pendulum 8. I write a note, making inquiries, only to get this back:
> 
> _I regret to inform you that the production of neodymium Q-tuners has been discontinued due to the adverse US$/Euro exchange rate. If everything proceeds according to plan, the second generation Q-tuner
> will be launched late next year. The second generation Q-tuner, my most recent invention, is the world's first "smart" pickup.
> ...



So basically, he figured out that all the US customers were getting his pickups for what he considered too cheap of a price and he stopped making them.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Dec 15, 2010)

xwmucradiox said:


> So basically, he figured out that all the US customers were getting his pickups for what he considered too cheap of a price and he stopped making them.



Either that, or it became too expensive to buy parts.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 15, 2010)

^Either way it blows.


----------



## bostjan (Dec 15, 2010)

"Smart pickup?" 

$899 for a fanned-fret eight string plus $150 for a neck route is still an amazingly low price, if you ask me. I cannot imagine that multiscale instruments are as easy to mass-produce as staticscale ones.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 15, 2010)

I agree. And on top of that, it's quite fantastic and solid!


----------



## JamesM (Dec 16, 2010)

EMG 45DC here, good stuff. Don't mind the walnut, that's for my RG7 project.







Hopefully will be dropping by my tech's today as finals are over and I'm back home. Roads are pretty well coated with ice though, so we'll see.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 16, 2010)

The Armada said:


> Don't mind the walnut, that's for my RG7 project.


Go ahead, I'm listening...


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 16, 2010)

The Armada said:


> EMG 45DC here, good stuff.
> Hopefully will be dropping by my tech's today as finals are over and I'm back home. Roads are pretty well coated with ice though, so we'll see.



You know the new EMG's are a completely solder-free install. Save yourself some time and money by popping it in there yourself! I just put a 40DC in the bridge position on my newest 9-string, sounds great IMO.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 16, 2010)

@Scherzo, check out my project thread in the Luthiery and Customizations portion. Should be getting fun real soon. Just finished sanding today, I think.


@Troy. Nononono, I can install a pickup myself.  He's doing the whole workover, and just throwing it in there while he's under the hood.


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 16, 2010)

Gotcha. Hopefully you'll like it as much as I do, I can't wait for Rondo to do a shorter scale fanned 8 or 9 so I can blow more money on guitars


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 17, 2010)

The Armada said:


> Don't mind the walnut


 

I never do...


Walnut ftw.


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 17, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> Gotcha. Hopefully you'll like it as much as I do, I can't wait for Rondo to do a shorter scale fanned 8 or 9 so I can blow more money on guitars



Thats the spirit!


----------



## JamesM (Dec 17, 2010)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I never do...
> 
> 
> Walnut ftw.



Clicky.


----------



## GATA4 (Dec 20, 2010)

To the OP, beautiful guitar yo. And congrats on the QP test


----------



## JamesM (Dec 20, 2010)

^Thanks man! 


I can't wait to get my guitar back. Skip Goez does incredible work.


----------



## Samarus (Dec 20, 2010)

In the words of Aziz Ansari: WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## AntiTankDog (Dec 30, 2010)

I built (assembled) a custom baritone once. Had a walnut body with a 5A quilted maple top. Heavy? Like a rock around my neck. Great tone though.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 30, 2010)

^ I effin' love walnut, both aesthetically and sonically. While it is just a veneer on my RG, it's purely looks, but I still love that damn thing already. 

Pendulum still at the shop. 

This is what happens when your guitar guy is an all star. Back logs.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 30, 2010)

mmmm walnut


----------



## Waelstrum (Dec 31, 2010)

Are the saddles in that bridge the same/similar size and shape to hipshot saddles? I'm considering my options for a short scale 8 with piezos. Shecters and ESPs have hipshot bridges and I heard they're a good match for Ghost piezos, Ibanez 8s apparently need a lot of drilling and stuff, and I don't know much about the Agile bridges.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 31, 2010)

^Too many variables to answer concisely, honestly.


----------



## OminousMike (Jan 2, 2011)

^^Hey dude, what's the status on those guitar mods?? Did the pickup work out o.k.?




Waelstrum said:


> Are the saddles in that bridge the same/similar size and shape to hipshot saddles? I'm considering my options for a short scale 8 with piezos. Shecters and ESPs have hipshot bridges and I heard they're a good match for Ghost piezos, Ibanez 8s apparently need a lot of drilling and stuff, and I don't know much about the Agile bridges.


 
I've asked myself that too. Alot of the parts for Agile I've noticed are patterned after already existing hardware (i.e. EMG's/SD Blackout's Quik Connect system, Hipshot bridges, etc.); thus, this implies that most of their guitars should be easy to upgrade. I've compared the shape of a Hipshot bridge with the stock bridge they have on their low scale models, and they look pretty much identical. It's worth a try, and hey you might even be able to replace the entire bridge itself with a new Hipshot piece.


----------



## OminousMike (Jan 2, 2011)

Also forgot to mention: email Kurt at [email protected], he'd be able to give you a solid answer I think.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 2, 2011)

The shop still has it. I'd be pissed if it wasn't so worth it. 

But yeah, that pickup is gonna go in just fine. Dimensions match: 6-string bass pickup/9-string guitar pickup.

Or do you mean my RG?


----------



## OminousMike (Jan 4, 2011)

^^Haha for sure, what I'm most curious about though is how it'll *sound*. That is a bass pickup you're going to be using, so I hope it'll still give you the tones that you want without being muddy.

Originally I was asking about the Agile, but now that you mention it how is the RG? Will there be pics soon??


----------



## JamesM (Jan 4, 2011)

RG is done. Check the luthiery portion. 

EMGs, whether for seven string (or eight string) guitars and bass guitars are actually very similar. I think it will sound great. It is supposed to sound very 707-ish, and I like that.


----------



## OminousMike (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok that's good, the sound was my only concern. That should be pretty tits then, I'd like to hear it when it's done.

Just saw your luthier section. That is super clean, dude, it came out really well  Those scallops are really well done, I like how they're only partial and carved out for the high end. Bending must be fun


----------



## JamesM (Jan 4, 2011)

I want the whole fucking thing scalloped now! And I don't want to be the one to do it.


----------



## OminousMike (Jan 6, 2011)

Lol I know, I saw you say that =P Honestly unless you plan on doing fairly shallow scallops, I don't think getting the whole neck scalloped is a good idea. The fretboard on that neck probably wasn't made thick enough to support scallops, and you'd be running the risk of your neck bowing from the string tension. On my Schecter I had frets 19-24 scalloped, and the first thing that I noticed was a slight loss in tuning stability. I was able to restore stability somewhat by cranking the truss rod a couple times, but it's still pretty temperamental.

Who knows I may be wrong. You can try it, but if it doesn't work out try going the Warmoth route and have a scalloped neck made from scratch.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 6, 2011)

I just might do that. 

Thanks for the input Mike.


----------



## BlackStar7 (Jan 7, 2011)

Astoundingly beautiful guitar man! I like the slightly more subtle fanned frets than I see on a lot of these things; the really wide ones scare me a little bit. I had planned to pick up a normal Intrepid 8, but damn this thing is mighty tempting. How hard is it to get used to?


----------



## JamesM (Jan 7, 2011)

Took next to no getting used to.


----------



## BlackStar7 (Jan 7, 2011)

Good to know man. How's the scale length for you? Same issue with down tuning that AntiTankDog had? 

Also, how did you guys get these so early? I thought they weren't supposed to ship until April. I'm starting to question my decision to go with a regular intrepid, and it looks like they're available now? Man I want me an ebony fretboard...
(Sorry if I missed any of this in earlier posts, I kinda just skimmed the thread)


----------



## JamesM (Jan 7, 2011)

Don't even play with the strings it is sent with, you will be disappoint. I tune to Drop E no problemo, 80 down low. 

These were the first ones. Mine was actually the first ever bought. I was in history class pulling up the page. One second no 82527. A refresh later, BOOM. Bought it right there. 

I like my Pendulum a lot.


----------



## BlackStar7 (Jan 7, 2011)

siiick. need me one of these. I'm a poor enough player with regular frets though, my eyes might be too large for my stomach haha. congrats though man


----------



## JamesM (Jan 7, 2011)

Got it back from the shop...


Ho


lee


FUCK.


They take long due to backlog and charge the FUCK out of you, but dammit it is worth it. Plays like a professional instrument, I swear. You really have to play one to understand why people from all over ship their guitars there just to have them set up.

I don't have any metal gear here so I can't test the pup out, but the cleans sound great thus far. Good when overdriven as well.


----------



## BlackStar7 (Jan 7, 2011)

What exact shop is this?


----------



## JamesM (Jan 7, 2011)

Goez Instrument Repair. 

Look em up. Set up Clapton's Blackie a few times, a shit ton of other famous people to this day, but I can't be arsed to remember em all.

EDIT:
From a review:
"Skip Goez at Goez Instrument Repair in St Louis, 314 647-1211. He's been doing this for 30 years, worked on Clapton's original Blackie twice, refretted Albert King's "V" (the one made by Earlwine), and countless other famous and not-so-famous guitars. If nothing else, if you call him, he will give you free advice that is priceless. The real deal."


----------



## BlackStar7 (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice. Wish they were located closer because the guy sounds like a serious pro. Glad to hear your geet got the deluxe treatment. That thing deserves it!


----------



## MetalMike04 (Jan 8, 2011)

man beautiful guitar man, but whoever did that fretting did a terrible job their all angled and shit.


----------



## BlackStar7 (Jan 9, 2011)

MetalMike04 said:


> man beautiful guitar man, but whoever did that fretting did a terrible job their all angled and shit.



Lol! Not sure if you're joking, but they're supposed to be that way man. I actually didn't understand the reasons behind fan fretted guitars myself until Xaios was kind enough to recently explain it to me:



Xaios said:


> Basically, you get the nice piano-like clarity on your lower tuned strings that comes with longer scale length which makes for excellent rhythm tone, while maintaining the midi-er tone on your higher tuned strings so they have a tone that will cut through the mix, particularly while soloing. It's also more conducive to extreme tunings. At 25" scale length, tuning to a super low F# as you would on a normal 8 string wouldn't sound particularly good (it would be fairly muddy, not well defined), and you'd have to use an extremely high gauge string to keep tuning stability. Conversely, tuning a high E on a 30" scale would require a very thin, and thus very fragile, string, and it would also sound quite brittle. Fanning the frets and varying the scale length allows you to have the best of both worlds on guitars with lots of strings. Of course, you can also apply a more subtle fan, such as 25.5" to 27" on a 7 string, just for personal preference.



Pretty neat eh?


----------



## AntiTankDog (Jan 9, 2011)

^
I'm assuming he was joking. 

So Armada, have you played the EMG w/ full distortion yet?


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jan 9, 2011)

AntiTankDog said:


> ^
> I'm assuming he was joking.
> 
> So Armada, have you played the EMG w/ full distortion yet?


 
My guess is he is too busy cutting walnut boards.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 9, 2011)

Just got to school where my high-gain stuff is. I'll likely (hopefully) make a video this evening!

Stay tuned.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 9, 2011)

Alright folks. No video, but earsies. 

First is a bit with the old pickup (click).

Now a bit with the EMG 45DC, EXACT same settings (click).

That said, the Cepheus sounds pretty good! Anyone wanna buy it? 

I'm very pleased, this pickup is guh-reat.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 10, 2011)

No love?


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 10, 2011)

The EMG sounds a hair better mainly due to more level IMO. Either way cool instrument.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 10, 2011)

You don't hear the difference tonally as well? 

Oh well, I do.  It's much more alive and less muddy.

Thanks Ed!


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 10, 2011)

Sounds like crap, you need beekaypeez!


----------



## JamesM (Jan 10, 2011)

I was waiting for that!


----------



## AntiTankDog (Jan 11, 2011)

Even with my old, hammered ears, the EMG clearly sounds brighter, and more crisp & tight.

Guess I'll order me up one.


----------



## severussnape (Jan 11, 2011)

Sounds pretty damn epic. Congrats.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 11, 2011)

Sounds significantly better to me with the EMGs... 

EDIT: Maybe because I'm a former EMG fanboi.


----------



## OminousMike (Jan 11, 2011)

That sounds real good, James; the treble quality is a lot more pronounced, and in my opinion that's exactly what that guitar needed. Leave it to EMG's lol


----------



## JamesM (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks guys!  It's an amazing guitar now, really!

I will say though, I may be realizing that I'm more of a seven guy! 
We'll see.


----------



## OminousMike (Jan 12, 2011)

^^ lol Yea I feel ya on that one


----------



## AntiTankDog (Jan 12, 2011)

>>>I will say though, I may be realizing that I'm more of a seven guy!

I keep waffling back and forth about it. I recently put in some more practice time with the 8, exploring some new chords, and now I'm all about it again.

Now I'm looking at my 8 and thinking "...second pickup routing....slanted this time?"


----------



## 77zark77 (Jan 12, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Thanks guys!  It's an amazing guitar now, really!


 
I agree after listening the two samples (<- may be not the right word, sorry) , there's more definition/articulation in the second one

and I'd like to play like that


----------



## AntiTankDog (Jan 12, 2011)

Here's my hastily shooped artists interpretation of what I'm thinking.


----------



## FrostyTheDroMan (Jan 12, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Thanks guys!  It's an amazing guitar now, really!
> 
> I will say though, I may be realizing that I'm more of a seven guy!
> We'll see.



What has played a part in you thinking you may be more into 7 strings? I'm gonna be getting an Intrepid soon and have been wondering if it will turn into my #1 guitar or just one that I play just once in a while.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 14, 2011)

^^Antitankdog, that looks sick! Siiiiiick!

^Frosty, I don't know. It just seems my playing is more conducive to sevens.  We'll see.


----------



## AntiTankDog (Jan 15, 2011)

Got an EMG on the way, assuming I like the sound, I'll order another and proceed to stage 2.


----------



## AntiTankDog (Jan 19, 2011)

Got the EMG in the mail today, immediately tore into the Agile & replaced the Cephus. I used all the EMG wiring bus, it's mega-handy. Only had to solder a few points, everything else was done with connectors. In fact, I did such a pretty job I'm going to show it off:






Oh yeah....how does it sound? I agree with Armada, sounds really nice. I can't tell it's a bass pickup.

I'll order another one, and proceed with phase II. I already have an EMG-RPC for the tone control.


----------



## 5mjacbyr (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm so impressed with how the emg sounds. really loving it.
I was wondering what everyone thought these might sound like?

Electric Guitar Pickups & Accessories - EMG Pickups | 45TW
Electric Guitar Pickups & Accessories - EMG Pickups | 45HZ

I'm intrigued by the second one since I just love passive pickups.
Any suggestions? 

Cheers, Byron


----------

